# Trying to find a good monitor



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

so i'm trying to find a good flat screen monitor 19" under 200 dollars 

i've seen a ton of them but i'm not monitor savy

i don't know any good companies or what the stats really mean

anyone out there recently bought a monitor that could shed a little light for me?


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

Benq FP91G+ excellent display,DVI, Analogue inputs, 8 ms response time, got one myself, highly recommended.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

Acer al1916 . ..179$ ....


----------



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

thinking of going with this one

only thing is, ive never had a widescreen. do you guys know how hard it is to adjust to one?

this thing is in my price range and the reviews are all good

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N82E16824009091


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

i bought viewsonic e96f+sb two months ago and I haven't had any problems with it so far.
http://www.viewsoniceurope.com/UK/Products/CRTE2/E96f+SB.htm


----------

